# " "  ""

## Raygi

.  ,     . .    (    )     ,    ""   .  ,      ,      ((
 .     ,        (    .           ,     2    ,      ,     ,        (    ).      .  :      ,    ,   (  " ",  , ,.)             ,       ..   , ?
    ,     .    ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ""


       ?        .      



> 2


?  ?   .    ,       .      .   ?  ?   ,    ,   , ,        , 
    ?      :Smilie:

----------


## Raygi

,  -,.     .    ,                .          .      ( ).        .   ))

----------


## Lisaya

?  ,     ,        .  :     ,    ,       ,    ,   .    !!!        .  !

----------


## Raygi

> ?  ,     ,        .  :     ,    ,       ,    ,   .    !!!        .  !


,  .   ,      .   ,      .    ,,       ((         ,       .   .

----------


## Lisaya

?  ,         ?       ?        ?       ?           .      ?

----------


## Raygi

> ?  ,         ?       ?        ?       ?           .      ?


   ,              .        .      -      .

----------


## Lisaya

?  ?           ,

----------


## NAS NAS

,  !  -,          (   , ,   ..) ,       ,   , ..         ) ,     ,   ?  ,       !

----------

